# Artillery Cadet Units



## elscotto937 (31 Aug 2005)

If you are a cadet, CIC, or CI who works with and Artillery Cadet Corps (i.e Cadets wearing Artillery cap badges) then I would like you to reply to this thread. The number and location of the corps, and the Affiliated unit (if you know it) would be helpful. Thanks

Scott


----------



## muskrat89 (31 Aug 2005)

318 RCACC   Woodstock, New Brunswick  Affiliated Unit 89th Field Bty (3 RCA)


----------



## SLC (1 Sep 2005)

2472 ROYAL CANADIAN ARMY CADETS
(15TH FIELD ROYAL CANADIAN ARMY CADET CORPS)

Vancouver, BC, CANADA​


----------



## gun plumber (1 Sep 2005)

Not exactly still serving,but a former member of both the cadet unit and the affiliated unit:
2501(Halifax-Dartmouth)RCAC Corp-affiliated with:
1st (Halifax-Dartmouth)Field Artillery Regiment,RCA

Ubique quo fas et Gloria ducunt


----------



## primer (2 Sep 2005)

This is what I found for Ontario and I know I might have missed some.
Cheers 

ARNPRIOR, ON
2360 1 AIR DEFENCE (LANARK AND SCOTTISH) REGIMENT

BRANTFORD, ON
2659 56th FD REGT

HAMILTON, ON
2865 HAMILTON- WENTWORTH ARTILLERY
JAMES STREET ARMOURIES
200 JAMES STREET NORTH
HAMILTON, ON

MANOTICK, ON
2958 MANOTICK 30th FD REGT

MISSISSAUGA/STREETSVILLE, ON
105 7th REGIMENT RCA

NIAGARA FALLS, ON
2835 ROYAL CDN ARTILLERY

OTTAWA, ON
2317 30TH FIELD ARTILLERY REGIMENT

PEMBROKE, ON
2677 1ST AIR DEFENCE REGT

SAULT STE MARIE, ON
2310 49th (SAULT STE MARIE) FIELD ARTY REGIMENT


----------



## Chang (2 Sep 2005)

2472 RCACC in vancouver with the 15th Fd Regt RCA


----------



## armygurl09 (2 Sep 2005)

Corps # - 2296
Location-Lethbridge, Alberta
Reg- 18th Air Defence


----------



## elscotto937 (2 Sep 2005)

Thanks to all so far. Primer that was excellent, did you pull that off a database or from memory.


----------



## primer (3 Sep 2005)

Scott937 said:
			
		

> Thanks to all so far. Primer that was excellent, did you pull that off a database or from memory.



Both I ave been looking on different sites,  it looks like Quebec has none that I can See

http://www.central.cadets.forces.gc.ca/public/LHQ-QGL/LHQ-corps.html


----------



## CI L. Phillips (7 Jan 2006)

You missed one...2853 Artillery Cadet Corps in Simcoe, On..affiliated with 56 Field and 69 Battery


----------



## Craig B (7 Jan 2006)

There is at least 1 Cadet Corps affiliated to an Arty Regt. in Quebec.

Cadet Corps 2719 , to the 2nd Field Regiment , RCA. The CC is co-located with 2RCA.

We used to have the Army Cadet corps in Lachute, QC also , but that changed a few years ago.

Craig


----------



## Kaziklu (8 Jan 2006)

2835 RC(Artillery)CC as mentioned is in Niagara Falls, and is affiliated with 56th Field Regiment, 10th Battery


----------



## Meadus (10 Jan 2006)

*2865 Artillery Cadet Battery*
_Affliliated with the 11th Field Battery_


----------



## STA Gunner (10 Jan 2006)

3034 Blue Mountain Rangers RCACC

Affiliated with the Artillery School.


----------



## tabernac (12 Jan 2006)

Might not be an army cadet, but the thought was there!
180 20 Field REGT RCA
Edmonton
Affliliated with 20th Field Arty (PRes), also in Edmonton.


----------



## cadet-wright (17 Jan 2006)

> 2835 RC(Artillery)CC as mentioned is in Niagara Falls, and is affiliated with 56th Field Regiment, 10th Battery



Well, I should know that 2835 is in Niagara Falls, cuz that's where I live and that's my corps. Go ARTY!!!


----------



## fraken14 (18 Jan 2006)

2958 Manotic 1st Anti tank affiliated with 30th Field Reg.


----------



## FuBaR (18 Jan 2006)

2370 10FD Regina, Saskatchewan
Affiliated with the 10th Field Arty


----------



## CI L. Phillips (30 Jan 2006)

Kaziklu said:
			
		

> 2835 RC(Artillery)CC as mentioned is in Niagara Falls, and is affiliated with 56th Field Regiment, 10th Battery




I did see that 2835 is mentioned....as I previously stated, *2853* was not mentioned...it happens to be the sister corps to 2835, as might be obvious by how close our numbers are... 2853 is afflilated with 56 Field, 69 Battery...i believe that is clarification enough


----------



## Cpl.Banks (21 Feb 2006)

2317 RCAC
30th field Artillery
Ottawa, Ontario


----------



## Canadian Psyco (27 Feb 2006)

1390, Red Deer Alberta
Affiliated with 78th Field Battery, part of the 20th Field Regiment based in Edmonton


----------



## c.jacob (27 Feb 2006)

2672 in Peterborough ON used to be an Artillery Corps years ago but became Infantry


----------



## my72jeep (27 Feb 2006)

2407 Blind River is with the 49th out of Sault Ste. Marie.


----------



## bombier_sargeant (21 Apr 2006)

2853 simcoe cadet corps


----------



## bombier_sargeant (21 Apr 2006)

CI L. Phillips said:
			
		

> I did see that 2835 is mentioned....as I previously stated, *2853* was not mentioned...it happens to be the sister corps to 2835, as might be obvious by how close our numbers are... 2853 is afflilated with 56 Field, 69 Battery...i believe that is clarification enough


I happen to be from 2853 simcoe army cadets and am proud of it  thought i  was un aware of ou rsister corps


----------



## 2289army (23 Apr 2006)

Howdy, I'm a cadet in 2289 RCACC Victoria BC.

the affiliated unit is:

5th BC field Artillery

in Victoria ,BC
(Parade at  Bay St Armories)

for information about artilery Cadet units visit www.armycadethistory.com
where you can find a complete army cadet unit directory with corps history and affilliated units.

i


----------



## Kid_Recruit (26 Apr 2006)

2958 Manotic 1st Anti tank




 :threat: THE KID  :threat:


----------



## babin.j (19 May 2006)

If anyone has a high quality black and white (line art) Artillery logo can they email it to me please.

Here is the best color one i have if anyone wants it.


----------

